# What do you want to do as a job when you're older?



## Flazeah (Jun 30, 2008)

I figured it'd be best to ask about what jobs you guys want to do as adults seeing as a lot of us here seem to be younger than adults, and rather than, say, what do you want to do in the near future if you want to get a job as a teenager or whatever. Plus the fact that I want to ask about careers, anyway, not temporary jobs that you want to do just to earn money for a short time or every now and then.

 So, what job do you want to do when you're older, or more specifically, an adult? Or are you not sure?

 I want to work in languages - foreign ones, namely French and German - but I'm not sure exactly what job I want. I'm guessing there are loads of jobs you can do with languages, though.


----------



## Flora (Jun 30, 2008)

I want to be a Broadway Actress.

Land me the part of Elphie in Wicked and I'll be the happiest actress ever!


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 30, 2008)

Haha. Well, I am an adult and I do work... but no way am I staying there for the rest of my life. 

I'm doing (will be doing) sociology at uni, but have absolutely no idea what I want to do long-term. I'm just kinda hoping something'll... come up? Wow, I'm so screwed.

I'd really love to do illustrations for kid's books, but that's not a very realistic career plan. Sadly.

Even less realistically but even more awesome would be Flora's idea. 
Except I'd want Fiyero's role. _Mmm._


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 30, 2008)

I would love to be an actor, but I think that a career as a lawyer would be awesome. *PHoenix Wright influenced decision.*


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm a bus boy right now. <3 cleaning tables. Sort of.
Probably either a chef or programmer. Seems like two polar opposites. :3


----------



## spaekle (Jun 30, 2008)

I swear to God someday I'll be good enough at art to be a concept artist/illustrator. >:) That's really the only idea I have for something I'd be able to do and not get tired of. 

I wanted to get a job this summer, but Michael's is blowing me off and Pier One hasn't called or anything, so I don't think that's going to happen. :\


----------



## Flora (Jun 30, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Even less realistically but even more awesome would be Flora's idea.
> Except I'd want Fiyero's role. _Mmm._


The most interesting part of that statement relates to the fact that, for some reason, everyone in my sister's group of friends (somehow including my friends and I) is a Wicked character.  And I'm Fiyero.

...What?  He's awesome!


----------



## nyuu (Jun 30, 2008)

> <NWT> also I need to thinkabout what I intend to study in college. I like computers, food, nature, and law. how can I combine these into one future job?
> <Cryssie> Also, as for a job... er. Good question! o.o
> <NWT> I want to combine those four things
> <NWT> I don't think I can
> ...


See, I can answer most questions with IRC logs.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 30, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> The most interesting part of that statement relates to the fact that, for some reason, everyone in my sister's group of friends (somehow including my friends and I) is a Wicked character.  And I'm Fiyero.
> 
> ...What?  He's awesome!


I honestly can't stand the guy. But he gets with both Glinda _and_ Elphie, so who am I to complain?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 30, 2008)

Artisté. Probably doing illustrations for kid's books or magazines or gay porn novels or something :/ I'd like to do comics, too.
eeehhh

If the worst comes to the worst, translator or something in history or a teacher. Or I'll try for odd acting jobs.
GODDAMN WHY AM I DESTINED TO HAVE LOW-PAYING JOBS


----------



## nastypass (Jun 30, 2008)

Architect.  :>

Or if that seems to involve more work than my backup doesn't work out, I guess prosecuting would be fine.  :D  /totally not influenced by PW


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 30, 2008)

Probably a scientist.


----------



## Cheetah (Jun 30, 2008)

I want to be an electrical engineer.

Though my dream job would be something like a toxicologist or a biologist specializing in venomous animals.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 30, 2008)

I want to blow shit up and get paid for it.

I guess smashing buildings to pieces is close enough!


----------



## Ruby (Jun 30, 2008)

I am not a good enough mathematician to study undiluted mathematics at university but I hope I'll be good enough to study a subject which involves mathematics: for instance economics or actuarial science.  If A-level Economics is dreary I'll have to reconsider my plan.


----------



## Belmont (Jun 30, 2008)

I plan on going into politics (Next Canadian PM?)


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 1, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I am not a good enough mathematician to study undiluted mathematics at university but I hope I'll be good enough to study a subject which involves mathematics: for instance economics or actuarial science.  If A-level Economics is dreary I'll have to reconsider my plan.


I have it on good authority that A-level Economics is dreary. Somewhat more than dreary, actually.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Jul 1, 2008)

All I know is I want to do something with computers, either as a programmer or doing 3D graphics. Programming I could go pretty much anywhere. Government, law enforcement, game design, aerospace... you name it, there's computers. The graphics is a bit more limited, basically restricting me to game development or the movie business (Pixar/Dreamworks kind of stuff). Either way would be a lot of fun, but getting into any of that would be a pain in the behind.

If that stuff doesn't pan out, my backup is law enforcement. RCMP ideally. It would probably be easier to join the city police than it would be to join the RC, but that might explain why our city cops up here are how they are. They seem to be a little bit on the crooked/lazy end of things, while even the gangsta "Fuck the po-leece" sort of people seem to respect the RC... Anyway. Yeah, police officer seems to be my backup plan at the moment.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 1, 2008)

Musician. It's what I'm destined for.


----------



## nyuu (Jul 1, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Musician. It's what I'm destined for.


What do you play?


----------



## Valor (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, now that I AM an adult, I have no clue. I've been job searching a bit, but I would really like to get my writing going for good. I finally have central characters, a steady plot, a central theme, and a reason to write it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 1, 2008)

Right about now, I have no idea. D:

I've considered game writing (the creative side of things), or just a general fiction writer, diplomat, local politician (though that's not entirely something you prepare for, it just happens), and mangaka (that's unrealistic at this point. :P).


----------



## Belmont (Jul 1, 2008)

XS-Nitrogen said:


> If that stuff doesn't pan out, my backup is law enforcement. RCMP ideally. It would probably be easier to join the city police than it would be to join the RC, but that might explain why our city cops up here are how they are. They seem to be a little bit on the crooked/lazy end of things, while even the gangsta "Fuck the po-leece" sort of people seem to respect the RC... Anyway. Yeah, police officer seems to be my backup plan at the moment.


You can be my chief of security when i'm PM. 8)


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Jul 1, 2008)

Belmont said:


> You can be my chief of security when i'm PM. 8)


Sounds good to me :D


----------



## Belmont (Jul 1, 2008)

XS-Nitrogen said:


> Sounds good to me :D


Indeed it does lol.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 1, 2008)

NWT said:


> What do you play?


Right now? Guitar (including bass), clarinet, trumpet and cello. Okay, I don't know much about the cello, but my family does have one and I can play _some_ stuff on it. I plan to learn how to play the violin, trombone, and various Celtic instruments in the future.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 1, 2008)

Eh, I don't really know that well. Might be a writer or novelist, perhaps. Or I'd like to do drawing for games like Pokemon, creating the monster's designs or whatnot sounds like an awesome job.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 1, 2008)

The violin is an amazing instrument. (:


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 1, 2008)

Supreme overlord of some company like Game Freak so I can make millions of dollars doodling random monsters and yet not have to do any real work because I could c/p all of the awesome monsters into the same formulaic game! And it would make me _millions of dollars_ did I say that already? It's brilliant!

The daydreamer in me wants to write novels; the cruel, dream-devouring sadist in me wants to be a publishing house editor; the realist in me wants to be a web designer. That's what I'm actively signing up to study now, so I guess it's web designer.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 1, 2008)

An artist. An anime artist to be exact. 

I moving to Japan for that.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 1, 2008)

I really want to be a writer when I'm older, but I don't really know yet, I'm too young. I could be a musician, or a Swimmer, or Water Polo player, or maybe a teacher (yuck!). But for now I'll just enjoy my life.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 1, 2008)

I have no idea...something to do with biology though.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 1, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> I have it on good authority that A-level Economics is dreary. Somewhat more than dreary, actually.


I suppose it's a matter of taste.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 1, 2008)

Dictator of the universe

Or failing that I don't have a smegging clue


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 1, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I suppose it's a matter of taste.


I suppose. And I guess it'd depend on which exam board you're doing it with, too. You'd better hope you're not with the WJEC - they're really, really horrible. 

As to the thread's actual purpose, I could go one of two [realistically] ways. I could easily go on and become a barrister or I could go and do something in the area of biology. 

Right now I'm leaning towards biology [seeing as I'm spending an extra year in college to do it] but law will always be my back up. I'm looking at genetics, perhaps, or maybe even biochemistry. Not too sure yet.

My "dream" is to become an author, I guess, but that could come later. I could always write science-fiction type stuff based on what I'm researching or whatever. I guess it'd be fun. I hope to get one [fiction] book published by the time I'm dead, though.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 1, 2008)

Jolty said:


> Dictator of the universe


Only natural-born American citizens who are older than thirty-five are eligible.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 1, 2008)

Cartoonist. And if I can't get that job.....I'll just go try and find a job I like...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 1, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Only natural-born American citizens who are older than thirty-five are eligible.


Lol man


----------



## Adriane (Jul 1, 2008)

I either want to be an attorney or music teacher.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 1, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Only natural-born American citizens who are older than thirty-five are eligible.


Lmao
You do have a point :B


----------



## Timmy (Jul 1, 2008)

This is a tough question because I DON'T want a job.

I'll probably just end up as some worthless cashier at Tesco. :I


----------



## Mhaladie (Jul 1, 2008)

There are about five million things that I'd consider doing, concept art for games, something involving physics-y science, perhaps an illustrator or something like that... Also I think I'd like to write, as well, but apparently most people who write (some things, at least) have another main job so I can do a bit of that at the same time as something else, perhaps.

If we're being unrealistic here, it'd be kind of interesting to design sets or something for big stage productions, but like that's ever going to happen, I don't think so. It isn't even something I'm terribly interested in, but I'd do it for a while if it would be really easy to do. Except it isn't, so.

I pretty much have no idea, so when people ask me I usually just say I want to be a fish.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 1, 2008)

Timmy said:


> I'll probably just end up as some worthless cashier at Tesco. :I


You just insulted, like, 5% of the British population. X3



Mhaladie said:


> I pretty much have no idea, so when people ask me I usually just say I want to be a fish.


If it's any consolation, I think you'd make an awesome fish.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 1, 2008)

Acting. Most probably theatre, but not the singing theatre. I can't sing for cookies. For cake, however is a different story...

Either that, or an author. Or a cartoonist. or a game tester/designer. Also, I once thought about being an English teacher in a foreign country. like France, or Greece.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 1, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> You just insulted, like, 5% of the British population. X3


Good. :P

Nah, I kid. I was describing myself as worthless, not every single Tesco cashier rofl.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 1, 2008)

I have no idea what I want to be. Something with computers... that's all I know.


----------



## Minish (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm going to join the RAF~
Not that I have any idea what I'm going to do in there, but that's not important, rite? =D


----------



## spaekle (Jul 1, 2008)

Botany would also be an interesting thing to do, but 

a) my grades probably aren't good enough
b) I don't know if I could actually put up with the more boring aspects of a science job 
c) all the plants I'd like to study are off in Indonesia and various other places
d) I don't think you can go to a foreign country and study odd things if you don't have a cool accent. 

Maybe I'll just stick with drawing. :(


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 1, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> I'm going to join the RAF~
> Not that I have any idea what I'm going to do in there, but that's not important, rite? =D


Wait, the RAF? D: Join a real organisation like the army!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 1, 2008)

I know exactly what i want to do.
I want to go to art school for a few years then I'm going become an art teacher for either elementary or middle school. While i'm teaching some wonderful lessons I'm also going to start a small buisness for illustration. I'll have a website that shows most of my artwork from ninth grade to present. *Is raising money for programs like illustrator and photoshop*
And hopefully i'll get a few well paying jobs from people. 
I also plan on writing a few books that'll hopefully sell pretty well if at all.
Which i'll illustrate myself.

And i'm going to make a pokemon website.
*Is already working on content for*

I'm also making efforts to get a laptop, preferably a toughbook. So i don't have to practically wrestle my brother off the computer every time i want a turn.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 1, 2008)

Never make plans when you want an art career, especially if you think any books or comics you'll make will sell well. In 90% of the cases, they go crashing down in flames and are rejected by every editor ever.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2008)

Not even the faintest clue.

My friend and I had some idea about starting a sketch show following in the footsteps of Monty Python, but obviously that's just an aimless pipe dream and will never happen.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 1, 2008)

> Never make plans when you want an art career, especially if you think any books or comics you'll make will sell well. In 90% of the cases, they go crashing down in flames and are rejected by every editor ever


*sigh*
i know, but at least i have a dream to work twords even if it doesnt come true i'll have at least tried and there's nothing that's stopping me from trying again.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 1, 2008)

The quickest way to dash a dream is to give up on it.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 1, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Never make plans when you want an art career, especially if you think any books or comics you'll make will sell well. In 90% of the cases, they go crashing down in flames and are rejected by every editor ever.


Exactly why I never say I want a job making comics anymore. :T


----------



## Darksong (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I'd prefer to be an artist, but first I would need some ideas XD
Or maybe an author.
That reminds me, I need to finish up my story before my next birthday. Better get going.
But if that doesn't work, I'll see what else I want to do at the time. After all, I have lots of time to decide. I'm only 11.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't ever give up.
Sometimes i take a break or let things go but i never give up.

one time i tsaid to someone...
"you just have to keep trying til you find your story, it might take a few tries but if you keep writing you'll find it eventually."
I pretty much live by that. just keep trying, you'll get it eventually.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 1, 2008)

Timmy said:


> Exactly why I never say I want a job making comics anymore. :T


Hahaha I know, I'll probably die of starvation or something but I love art too much not to try.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 1, 2008)

But then you can be a penniless bohemian and wear awesome clothes and sing songs about paying rent and stuff :3


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 1, 2008)

I want to go into politics, but I'd like to start out as a lawyer.

No, seriously.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 1, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Never make plans when you want an art career, especially if you think any books or comics you'll make will sell well. In 90% of the cases, they go crashing down in flames and are rejected by every editor ever.


Yeah. That's where people like me get our sick kicks. :D

DREAMS

DREAMS I EAT YOUR DREAMS FOR BREAKFAST AND GET PAID TO DO IT

(or I would if I weren't going to be a web designer lol)


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 2, 2008)

A zookeeper. I think animals are awesome and that'd let me see them up close.

My teacher thinks I would make a good political leader.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd love to be an artist of some sort. Illustrator, cartoonist, manga artist, animator...
Photography and filming would be pretty awesome, too.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

I have two ideas that are complete opposites: Country music singer or a game designer at Nintendo. I figure I'll go to college and major in technology stuff and see which one works out better.

Of course, I'm only thirteen.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know but my dad wants me to be a doctor :1


----------



## Minish (Jul 2, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> Wait, the RAF? D: Join a real organisation like the army!


You're joking, aren't you? XD I can never tell over the internet.

If you aren't, then... yeah. Me and my mum had laughing fits over the recruitment listings at the RAF - all the jobs had the things you need, like 5 GCSEs and 2 A levels or whatever and then at the end there was Gunner, which had _'No qualifications required'_. XD

Which is... basically the entirety of the army. You can join the army if you got kicked _out_ of school - and basically all you become is gun fodder. The RAF are the real brains behind things, and I see the type of people who join the army and just pity them. And I'd really prefer not to go in it, seeing as my sister was in and nearly got killed in Afghanistan~ Thank God she's switched over to the RAF now.

Oh yeah, failing the RAF I'd probably go to university and study English or something - or a foreign language. I used to want to be a writer but then I realised I better get my act in gear and pick something realistic. =[ Now I pity everyone who says, 'I want to be a Nintendo games designer!' or 'I want to be an animé artist in Japan!' _Good luck, kids_. But hey, I suppose it could be worse.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 2, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> A zookeeper. I think animals are awesome and that'd let me see them up close.


Just go to a zoo and sneak into their cages?


----------



## spaekle (Jul 2, 2008)

That'd get you 

a) mauled
b) arrested. 

D:

But I guess zookeeper would be a pretty fun job too.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 2, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> That'd get you
> 
> a) mauled
> b) arrested.
> ...


Or potentially both =D

Well, it's a way to see the animals close up anyway.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 2, 2008)

You should think about doing conservation work. You'd get to see the rarest animal species in existance, travel around the world and know that you're making a really positive difference. Plus, it's much better paid than zookeeping. 

I was planning to do conservation/ecology work but then I discovered I can't stand biology/chemistry and that put and end to that.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 2, 2008)

I want to do something to do with cosmology. Being the first person to land on Mars would be cool. But I would really like to be the first thing to find the definite edge of the universe and then smash right through it into the realm that, according to someone, should be called "nothing-nothing."

Although, as a back-up plan, GaaaaaaaaaameFreeeeeeeeak 8DD

As for a high school job, my mom has apparantly psychoanalyzed me slowly over the years and concluded that I will work in the Geek Squad.

*reads above posts* Yeah, I would love working in a zoo. You know, not actually going in the exhibits or having to feed the damn birds but talking about the animals and stuff.

*goes back to staring at the TV screen while it shows this totally awesome documentary on meteorites on History Channel*


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 2, 2008)

Microbiologist, Really terrible jazz saxophonist, Biochemist, Music Compositionist, Pretty much anything having to do with Biology, Chemistry, or Music.


----------



## Jetx (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know.

Just not something physical. Something creative is wishful thinking, but I'm pretty sure it'll be my brain that gets me somewhere if anything does.


----------



## Deathguise (Jul 2, 2008)

Not too sure, but likely a forensic scientist, a cop or an author. All will be decided when I get my A-level results.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jul 2, 2008)

Uh, I might go into the Coast Guard if I have serious money problems, but otherwise...
Politics. Maybe a Lobbyist. It's a difficult job to get, but at least I'd enjoy laughing (on the inside) at people flipping out over small things on a daily basis.


----------



## rrayuu (Jul 2, 2008)

I want to start a book store or some sort of business.  That'd be so great, to have your own business.  But of course I would need a lone or some way to get a lot of money first.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 3, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> I don't know but my dad wants me to be a doctor :1


Ahhh.... The bothersome parents thing. My mom wants me to be a doctor, or orthodontist to be precise. My dad wants me to be an engineer of sorts. And they both also want me to be a lawyer. 

I, however, have no idea. I'll just work at McDonalds frying burgers or something. Or I can be a lawyer or sorts.... *is so not influenced by Phoenix Wright*

I've been thinking about Biology or Psychology lately. But I'm only 13, so nothing to worry about~ *was yelled at by mom for this attitude*


----------



## ZimD (Jul 3, 2008)

I've always loved animals, so for a while I've wanted to be a vet. Pretty sure it pays well, and I want to do something that I'd like. Working with animals in almost any way at all that doesn't involve killing them would be fun for me, so as long as I wouldn't have to euthanize any animals, being a vet would probably be something I'd be interested in. Something in animal psychology would also interest me. Or any psychology, really. But especially animal psychology. Dog grooming would also be something I'd probably enjoy. Reality shows can make almost anything look fun, though.

I also play piano fairly well and have an okay singing voice, which could be better if I took lessons, so something in music would be nice too. 

But I'm only thirteen, so I don't need to worry about this too much yet.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 3, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> But then you can be a penniless bohemian and wear awesome clothes and sing songs about paying rent and stuff :3


and then you die because you've got aids but we'll just ignore that and sing



Cirrus said:


> You're joking, aren't you? XD I can never tell over the internet.
> 
> If you aren't, then... yeah. Me and my mum had laughing fits over the recruitment listings at the RAF - all the jobs had the things you need, like 5 GCSEs and 2 A levels or whatever and then at the end there was Gunner, which had _'No qualifications required'_. XD
> 
> ...


nah join as an officer. The army's a bit more of a prestigious organisation than the RAF and you might as well join as an officer. I was thinking of it before I realised I'm lazy.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't understand why anyone would want to join the army.


----------



## Amaguq (Jul 3, 2008)

I want to buy a large bit of property somewhere and open up a shelter for animals. I will not put the animals down like those _"humane societies"_ do. They may live their lives out there in the wide open spaces and if they are adopted, well, good luck to them. In the meantime, I want to get a job at the local zoo, or move to Australia and work at the zoo that Steve Irwin worked at. Man, I miss him... :'(


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 3, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to join the army.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 3, 2008)

> nah join as an officer. The army's a bit more of a prestigious organisation than the RAF and you might as well join as an officer. I was thinking of it before I realised I'm lazy.


This is true but for two reasons:

1. Planes drastically reduce the chance of getting shot in the arse by some beardy guy with a gun.
2. RAF coats > all

I actually don't have a clue what career I want to pursue. At the moment, the most tangible options seem to be historian, journalist or writer. #1 and #3 get knocked out immediately for being extremely difficult jobs to be successful in, and there's seemingly no respect gained from pursuing them. #2 is dangerous depending on the political situation of the country, but seems the most fun.

I feel sad that my career as a scientist died when science in school became nothing more than exam preparation. D:


----------



## Zeph (Jul 3, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to join the army.


Third'ed.


----------



## Minish (Jul 3, 2008)

Exactly! |D Join the RAF instead~

And also, on the officer thing, I dunno whether to join as an officer or an airman in the RAF. And I'm saying that because they're pretty much lifetime decisions.

I'd say officer because I KNOW I can do that well, but... I'd probably fail at it. ;_;


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 3, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> I feel sad that my career as a scientist died when science in school became nothing more than exam preparation. D:


God, me too. I took bio and chem at AS-level because I thought I could take it, but I couldn't. I dropped chem at the end of year 12, and if any subject lets me down so I don't get into the uni I want, it'll be bio. 

Sad, isn't it?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm forced to do all three for GCSE. It's the most mind-numbingly dull waste of time I have ever come across. Worst of all, I'm fairly sure that it IS actually representative of a career in science. After all, repetitive experimentation and precise notation is the pillar of science.

I used to think that I could be the next Newton... *sigh*


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 3, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to join the army.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 3, 2008)

Also,


----------



## Zeph (Jul 3, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


>


I don't want dollars though.



goldenquagsire said:


> Also,


Guns are nasty and they kill people though.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 3, 2008)

> Guns are nasty and they kill people though.


but they're COOL.

and they make cute noises when they go bang. :3


----------



## Ruby (Jul 3, 2008)

Army pay is pathetic.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 3, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Army pay is pathetic.


Compared to minimum-wage jobs or no job at all - a reality for many families - it's fantastic.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 3, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Compared to minimum-wage jobs or no job at all - a reality for many families - it's fantastic.


I know that army recruiters prey on the poor. But many people who join the army are not in the situation you described.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 3, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> Exactly! |D Join the RAF instead~
> 
> And also, on the officer thing, I dunno whether to join as an officer or an airman in the RAF. And I'm saying that because they're pretty much lifetime decisions.
> 
> I'd say officer because I KNOW I can do that well, but... I'd probably fail at it. ;_;


An officer, definitely. Sure, you'll have to get a degree first but it's worth it. You get paid far more than an airman.



Dannichu said:


> God, me too. I took bio and chem at AS-level because I thought I could take it, but I couldn't. I dropped chem at the end of year 12, and if any subject lets me down so I don't get into the uni I want, it'll be bio.
> 
> Sad, isn't it?


 ; ; you're ruining my dreams dannichu. I think I'll be fine with chemistry and biology... at least... I hope so.



goldenquagsire said:


> I'm forced to do all three for GCSE. It's the most mind-numbingly dull waste of time I have ever come across. Worst of all, I'm fairly sure that it IS actually representative of a career in science. After all, repetitive experimentation and precise notation is the pillar of science.
> 
> I used to think that I could be the next Newton... *sigh*



Really? I've been told that science at GCSE/A-level is far different to actual science. It gets better, apparently, you just have to stick it out.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 4, 2008)

> Really? I've been told that science at GCSE/A-level is far different to actual science. It gets better, apparently, you just have to stick it out.


However, sticking it out for three more years and sacrificing A-levels that I enjoy more and are much, MUCH better at would be possibly the most masochistic plan I can think of. D:


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 4, 2008)

But would you rather do A-levels you enjoy and then pretty much fuck yourself over because they're not what you want to do for a job or spend two more years at A-level?

I thought I'd be happy doing law but it turns out that I'm really, really not. I'm only going to be happy if I'm doing science, I think.

I'm not trying to dissuade you from doing what you want to do, I'm just trying to give you more things to think about [because it seriously helps to get it right the _first_ time which is rather what I failed to do].


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 4, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Right now? Guitar (including bass), clarinet, trumpet and cello. Okay, I don't know much about the cello, but my family does have one and I can play _some_ stuff on it. I plan to learn how to play the violin, trombone, and various Celtic instruments in the future.


Learning a keyboard instrument is good in developing musical skills.

I would quite like to be involved in law or politics. My ultimate ambition is to become Prime Minister, but that's not going to happen.

If I can be a judge/barrister, MP or author, I'll be happy.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 4, 2008)

Well to become a judge you have to be a barrister for at least ten years anyway, so there you go.

Though of course you'd better hope that you're a white, middle-class and middle-minded male or otherwise you're screwed. [nah there've been reforms but still. Though by the time you're eligible maybe it'll have changed.]


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 4, 2008)

Novelist. :3

I'm a lazy novelist, though. I have problems coming up with original material and _writing_ it. Plus, I want to make something different. I want to break out of the box many novels fall into and use some radically new technqiue or something. It's a shame I don't know any radical techniques, new or old. :/

I'd also like to be a musician. I play keyboards and am learning the musical saw (it's an instrument go away Simon Cowell). If I get good enough, I could be a session musician and play other people's horrible music! :D

Failing that, web design is kind of interesting, and realistically, I could be the girl who writes technical manuals. Even though nobody reads those anyways. D: I used to like graphics design but I don't have photoshop anymore/ my tablet is screwy.

Social Studies is interesting, but what could I do in that field? What in the world do historians do?

I could be a philosopher. If I have enough controversial, revolutionary theories, maybe I'll get paid to go on TV shows and make a living off that.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 4, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Learning a keyboard instrument is good in developing musical skills.


... D:

Did I _seriously_ not mention piano? I've been playing piano since I was about seven and I _love_ it. <3 Now I feel bad for not listing it... ; ;


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 4, 2008)

... said:


> Social Studies is interesting, but what could I do in that field?


Haha, now _that_ is a in interesting question. I hope to cross that bridge when I come to it. o.o


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 4, 2008)

Graphic designer. I'm interested in it and everyone I know says I'd do excellently in that field.

More unrealistically, I'd want to defeat the giant monkey-man and save the ninth dimension. 8]


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 5, 2008)

> But would you rather do A-levels you enjoy and then pretty much fuck yourself over because they're not what you want to do for a job or spend two more years at A-level?
> 
> I thought I'd be happy doing law but it turns out that I'm really, really not. I'm only going to be happy if I'm doing science, I think.
> 
> I'm not trying to dissuade you from doing what you want to do, I'm just trying to give you more things to think about [because it seriously helps to get it right the first time which is rather what I failed to do]


I suppose that's a good argument, but in the end it's just much less heartache and risk if I go for an English/History/German combination. I love all three subjects, I'm good at them and aside from History they all hold quite a bit of practical worth for several of the jobs that I've considered.


----------



## SlipKnoT (Jul 5, 2008)

Musician is the first thought that comes to mind, and if not that, maybe a therapist. Two very similar fields, I know.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 5, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> I suppose that's a good argument, but in the end it's just much less heartache and risk if I go for an English/History/German combination. I love all three subjects, I'm good at them and aside from History they all hold quite a bit of practical worth for several of the jobs that I've considered.


I guess that everyone has to make their own decisions. I mean, I'm probably unhappy because I was _already doing_ the sciences that I needed but I dropped them in favour of history and law.

It was _after_ I dropped them that I realised I wouldn't be happy unless I "followed my dream," so to speak. I'd also take four A-levels in the first year and drop one in the second. It looks better on university applications.

Which English are you doing, by the way? English language, literature or Engish combined? [The distinction _matters._]


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 5, 2008)

> Which English are you doing, by the way? English language, literature or Engish combined? [The distinction matters.]


In terms of GCSEs, we do exams in both lit and lang. Dunno if that's what you mean by combined. xD


----------



## Ruby (Jul 5, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> In terms of GCSEs, we do exams in both lit and lang. Dunno if that's what you mean by combined. xD


Harlequin's referring to A-levels.

Edit:



Harlequin said:


> But would you rather do A-levels you enjoy and then pretty much fuck yourself over because they're not what you want to do for a job or spend two more years at A-level?


It depends what goldenquagsire thinks education is for and how pragmatic he wants to be.



goldenquagsire said:


> I suppose that's a good argument, but in the end it's just much less heartache and risk if I go for an English/History/German combination. I love all three subjects, I'm good at them and aside from History they all hold quite a bit of practical worth for several of the jobs that I've considered.


If you're going to get a degree, the only purpose your A-levels will serve is to get you into university.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh, I see. Must say that I haven't really thought about it yet. I'm trying to stave off that choice for a long time yet.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 5, 2008)

goldenquagsire which school year are you in?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 5, 2008)

I just finished Year 10. Yeah, I know I should have a little more thought towards my A-level choices, but I really just want to see where my strengths lie. I'll use what I have of Year 11 to make certain.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 5, 2008)

Content in IT, although I am gradually accumulating more hats to wear and I doubt I want to be doing my current exact job forever.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 5, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> . I'd also take four A-levels in the first year and drop one in the second. It looks better on university applications.


I'd suggest you take four just so you can choose to drop one at the end of the year; I wanted to just do philosophy and ethics (combined subject - practically useless, but great fun), chemistry and biology, but they told me to take a fourth one and I picked psyhology just because it fitted in with the option blocks. 
Now I'm _so _grateful they made me take the extra one because I'd have spent all of last year doing bio _and_ chem and I'd probably have killed myself. :/


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 6, 2008)

I have no idea what job I want.... I guise whatever I'm good at.


----------



## Erika (Jul 6, 2008)

Disney 2D Cartoonist. 


To bring back some of that classic feel to Disney cartoon movies. 8D


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 6, 2008)

> It depends what goldenquagsire thinks education is for and how pragmatic he wants to be.


Essentially, I'm a little of both. I'd choose some form of English because it would be useful in several of my possible careers, AND I enjoy it AND I'm decently good at it. Same applies to German. History... is my guilty pleasure. For all intents and purposes, it's about as useful as Ancient Greek, but I love it so much that I have to take it.



> If you're going to get a degree, the only purpose your A-levels will serve is to get you into university.


I didn't think they had any other point. O_o


----------



## Ruby (Jul 6, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> Ruby said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to get a degree, the only purpose your A-levels will serve is to get you into university.
> ...


You said:



goldenquagsire said:


> I love all three subjects, I'm good at them and aside from History they all hold quite a bit of practical worth for several of the jobs that I've considered.


And I'm saying that very few A-levels provide anything more than general knowledge and UCAS points.  They are not of very much practical worth other than that.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 6, 2008)

In order:

Tied for first (so I would try doing both at once, as one doesn't require constant work):

Trading Card Game Designer *glares at his lawyer for not contacting me about the progress on the patent for my game yet*
Veterinarian

Tied for Second:

Doctor
Commission Work (Art)

Third:

Professional Spriter (I am actually getting better! :D)

Fourth:

Video Game Designer

Yeah, I have plenty of back up plans :D


----------



## Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III (Jul 6, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't mind doing two insane and completely different things, so you can all laugh or go 'WHUT? Yewwwww!'

For one thing, animation, working for a company like Rareware (hey, I like those guys!) or any other game company, Universal Studios, and maybe even work closely with someone on Adult Swim or some other show. I know someone who works with the guy who did Courage the Cowardly Dog.


I learned from a teacher-now-employer who worked with Marvel that art alone, unless you're lucky, probably won't support you. So I'm considering enlisting in the Army or Air Force and find a job I like in there. Like, drive a tank or something. It'd expand my sights (unless a jihad blows me up).

In a nutshell, toons and military, usually a bad mix. But I'm a very strange person. ;P


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd love to be a nature photographer for craft fairs or a magazine or part-time photographer for commisioners. Most art jobs would be all right with me as well.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2008)

Village idiot for me.


----------



## Mirry (Jul 7, 2008)

I want to be an English professor, but, we'll see how that goes. :) Otherwise, I wouldn't mind having my own photography studio.


----------



## AuraWulf (Jul 17, 2008)

For me,I wanna be a chef because I like to cook for my family,or an artist since I go to a high school that specialises in art.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 17, 2008)

Programmer or lawyer are my first choices.  I'd also like to be a writer.

Politician or some type of teacher would be good, too, I suppose.


----------



## Keltena (Jul 17, 2008)

I... have absolutely no clue. Maybe something to do with psychology or something, because that interests me, but... I really don't know.


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jul 17, 2008)

Either an animator, programmer, or a scientist. I mostly want to be a scientist, but I don't know what field yet... :sweatdrop:
Ah well, at least I have some time to worry about it.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 17, 2008)

I want to aspire to become a veterinary surgeon.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok...I posted here before...but here, I change a bit: Animator/cartoonist or a voice actor.


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 18, 2008)

Im leaning towards some sort of programmer or software engineer or something like that...thats my top choice at least.

If not then something language related? Like a lawyer/writer etc...


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd like to do something with music. I just don't know what yet. I'd like to be the person who decides what songs go into a movie for a little while, but not permanently.


----------



## Angua (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm honestly not sure yet. Game design would be good, especially sprite-related game design, but I doubt I'll see that through. I've always been interested in Herpetology and Egyptology-

I'm going to end up re-typing everything I put in my LJ yesterday.

*Copypaste*

I tend to be a bit impulsive. I know, shock horror, Angua doesn't spend half an hour thinking things through. But I am. And that's not the point.

I've always wanted to learn a new language. First it was Japanese, then when we moved to Wales, Celtic and/or Welsh. But always I've loved Egyptology. Always, I've been curious about the year and a half (that's a familiar length of time) I spent in Cairo that I can't remember a second of. I've wanted to be a Herpetologist for many, many years (no, I'm not counting in Trollish). I have also wanted to be an Egyptologist, a forensic investigator, a detective, for a short while I wanted to join the army, I'd often go back to self-illustrative author (a term I actually made up myself) and (secretly) a defense attorney. So, looking back on my impulse, I'm now going to think properly and bore all two people who read this to death.

First, languages. Japanese is one of the hardest languages on Earth and I'm unlikely to ever actually use it. Celtic is pretty much dead now, and Welsh is going down the same road, so even if I did learn either of those languages, I would again be unlikely to use it. I would probably also be unlikely to learn Arabic, but my father knows a little (well, he can ask for lemon in his tea, simple things like that) so that would help. Also, this is the only language that actually ties in with a potential career.

Secondly, careers (no, a job is behind a shop counter or delivering newspapers. No offence, Jono, but a job gets one pretty much nowhere and doesn't require a lot of qualifications. A career does and does). Herpetology. I'd love to, but in all honesty I'd be bad at it and I'm unlikely to ever get half the A-levels, doctorates and whatever else I'd need to get there. Forensic investigation I love, but again, probably not that good and would be unlikely to get everything needed to get there. Detective, see above. Army, that was just some random bipolar high. Ignore it. Self-illustrative author? Well...I could always do that on the side, as it were. Defense attorney? Wanted to since just before I read TKaMB, but...yeah. You know the drill. Can't/wouldn't. Egyptologist? I watch a lot of televised hole-digging (Jelly Baby if you figure out what show that is), love archaeology and paleontology and I might actually get somewhere with this. Psychology would be useful for the paleontological aspect and I'm definately taking that, but I will need History. Unfortunately, it'll all be that modern crap with WWI and bombs and the stuff I'm interested in is CENTURIES before all that. Most of it before Noah's Great Flood!

Anyway, enough ranting. I should post now.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 19, 2008)

Angua said:


> I watch a lot of televised hole-digging (Jelly Baby if you figure out what show that is),


Time Team? Man, I used to watch that show religiously. X3

Apparently forensic anthropology is hard to get into; not just because of qualifications, but because of stuff like CSI/Waking the Dead/Bones/Patricia Cornwell novels, loads of people want to do it and it's very competitive. 

I agree that the history taught in schools is appalling. Certainly in the UK (we did, for our year 11 coursework, the _1960s in London_. The freaking 1960s. That's _not_ history - and I loved how we didn't get told how WWII ended and America and Japan's involvement), and the USA's been around for about 20 minutes so I don't get what they get taught either. 
A-level, at least at my old sixth form, was marginally better; no ancient history, but at least stuff outside of the UK; fascist Italy and communist Russia were definitely on the syllabus (but don't look at me; I didn't actually take it).


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 20, 2008)

> I agree that the history taught in schools is appalling. Certainly in the UK (we did, for our year 11 coursework, the 1960s in London. The freaking 1960s. That's not history - and I loved how we didn't get told how WWII ended and America and Japan's involvement), and the USA's been around for about 20 minutes so I don't get what they get taught either.
> A-level, at least at my old sixth form, was marginally better; no ancient history, but at least stuff outside of the UK; fascist Italy and communist Russia were definitely on the syllabus (but don't look at me; I didn't actually take it).


That's why private schooling = yes.

Also why awesome teachers who prefers to give us university-style lectures to take notes from instead of true dictation or just copying from a book = yes. :3


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 20, 2008)

> I agree that the history taught in schools is appalling. Certainly in the UK (we did, for our year 11 coursework, the 1960s in London. The freaking 1960s. That's not history - and I loved how we didn't get told how WWII ended and America and Japan's involvement), and the USA's been around for about 20 minutes so I don't get what they get taught either.
> A-level, at least at my old sixth form, was marginally better; no ancient history, but at least stuff outside of the UK; fascist Italy and communist Russia were definitely on the syllabus (but don't look at me; I didn't actually take it).


That's why private schooling = yes.

Also why awesome teachers who prefers to give us university-style lectures to take notes from instead of true dictation or just copying from a book = yes. :3


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 22, 2008)

Flareth said:


> Ok...I posted here before...but here, I change a bit: Animator/cartoonist or a voice actor.


Same here. Except maybe a Storyboarder instead. :3 I like doing art but I'm so damn lazy with it I don't think I could ever do it as a job unless I really set my mind to it. ^^"

But I do _really really really badly_ want to be a voice actor. Or a singer. I'd love to make a show/ comic too, however I have to get my ideas together before I can even try that.


----------



## Koji (Jul 22, 2008)

I want to get a job as a photographer for National Geographic. But my backup is photojournalism in general.


----------



## Reimeiken (Jul 22, 2008)

I will be a manga artist even if it kills me. :| It has been my dream job since...forever, really.


----------



## Renteura (Jul 22, 2008)

Artist/Bass guitarist


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Jul 22, 2008)

I want to be a wizard =D

Game designer. It's been my dream since I was, like, seven or something.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Jul 22, 2008)

GameFreakerZero said:


> Game designer. It's been my dream since I was, like, seven or something.


omg me2

yeah I want to be a game designer. either that or an actor.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 22, 2008)

I want to be a vet, a farmer, a model, singer, dancer, artist, writer, poet, and talk show host. No, really.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 23, 2008)

i want to be a rich dentist or a billionaire


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 23, 2008)

Billionaire isn't a job though.


----------



## @lex (Jul 24, 2008)

All right, my most realistic vision is teacher. Preferably in languages and maybe mathematics.

Then there's actor, of course :P

And working at like, a Nintendo magazine or something like that would be pretty sweet...


----------



## ethereal_joe (Jul 31, 2008)

I want to be a biochemist or a pathologist.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 31, 2008)

Game designer probably. I'd _love_ to work for Nintendo/Zelda too, just being able to decide what Link does sounds awesome <3

If not that, probably a pilot of some sort. I've always loved airplanes :D


----------



## Vyraura (Jul 31, 2008)

Well first I'd like to travel around places (most likely northern european countries where I fit in better) playing music and selling artwork for money. 

Then, I'd like to work for Wizards of the Coast, until I was experienced enough to become a freelance fantasy setting writer. I'd probably be a genre writer as a side-job for fun.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 1, 2008)

I plan on transforming into a cat before I have the chance to get much older, so that sort of hinders my ability to get a job, don't you think?

*everyone stares*

... Err, what I meant to say was that I'd like to become an author--but I'm not going to wait to do that. 

Hmm, I realize that I can't possibly support myself by getting a book published every year or two, so I'll have to do something else as well. I really don't have any idea what to do. I don't really want to have to deal with too many people, but I doubt I'll have much of a choice.


----------

